# Guess what day it is ! Guess.....What....Day...It....... Is !!!!!



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

:jump: It's New Projector Day! :jump: 

The wife has turned on the Green Light for my next Projector.. After about a year of searching the internet for answers I have decided I am going to buy an Epson 5030UB or an Epson 5030UBe.... 

Now I just have to decide who to write the check to..... 

First off all the prices I see listed are exactly the same at all the dealers.... Are there any deals to be found on these projectors? 

Second question I have is about the wireless properties of the Epson 5030UBe... Is it worth another 300.00?

My soon to be finished theater is a little different in that there is a desk area on the second seating row riser.. My equipment might be housed there and it's really close to the back wall. I do have a 2" conduit installed for ceiling mounting the projector if I decide to go that route. OR I can mount the projector on the wall easily... I might build a hush box if I mount it on the wall. As you can see I have left myself lots of options 

I am planing on having an Onkyo 818 send the signal to the projector so there probably be only an HDMI cable.... If thats the case I don't really know if the wireless feature will really be needed...

What say you?


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

If you have the HDMI wire there, I'd skip the wireless. I've not heard of any problems from the wireless features of Epson projectors. But then I haven't gone looking for them either. :huh:


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

I agree, Unless you really want or need wireless then I would put the $300 towards another part of your HT. Congrats on getting your new PJ....Enjoy.:T


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Agreed skip the wireless and spend the 300 on a solid HDMI cable and don't forget to put the new toy on a surge protector as well

http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Cable-Ultimate-High-Speed/dp/B003TVU00C/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1386361184&sr=8-13&keywords=35ft+hdmi

http://www.amazon.com/Panamax-M2A20-20A-Surge-Protector/dp/B00006HYQA/ref=sr_1_11?ie=UTF8&qid=1386361314&sr=8-11&keywords=panamax+surge

Congrats on your new EPSON - the wife deserves a special night out :meal:


----------



## cobr (Oct 31, 2013)

Just wondering if a simple surge protector would work for the projector. Do you need a UPS for projectors to protect the fan failure from black out? I'm completely new to projector so sorry for hijacking this thread. Thanks,


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

My last projector was Sony. It's fan would sometimes run for two minutes after shutdown... I figured that Sony really wanted that fan to run and a UPS was the only way to ensure that it would 

We purchased this land about 6 years ago, just finished the new house a couple of months ago, and it has very poor Electrical Service.. We have at least one power blip a day and frequent outages.. So bad in fact I installed a whole house generator.. 

I think a UPS is the only way to protect your projector....


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

cobr said:


> Just wondering if a simple surge protector would work for the projector. Do you need a UPS for projectors to protect the fan failure from black out? I'm completely new to projector so sorry for hijacking this thread. Thanks,


Yes but difficult to retro...in the case of my #1 client Im about to retro an electrical line to his new JVC and get it on a UPS.... I can see this would be difficult for most and not feasible for some...onder: unless you have access to your ceiling via the attic....


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

The Fed EX Man was very,very good to me 

I took everyones advice and ditched the wireless and ordered an Epson 5030UB from Visualapex on Sunday. Fed Ex showed up on Wednesday evening with the projector, in great shape I might add.

Even though I will be building a screen I went ahead and ordered one of their packages that included a 135" screen. I figured it will give me some idea on what I will really need and I can play with the projector until I have time to make the "better" screen


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Are you in EPSON projector heaven yet ?? :huh:


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Monoprice Redmere HDMI cables work very well if you have long distance between your receiver and the projector. 

I recommend a UPS for the projector to keep it running long enough to cool the bulb if you have a brownout or loss of power. Most projector bulbs cost $200-400 and a $100 UPS is good insurance. A computer grade UPS will be fine.


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

Not in heaven just yet  

The wife is saying something about having to wait till Christmas.... It's really hard to hear her though and She might have said " I be getting another one on Christmas" Yes, that must have been it.... 

Anyway... I think I might have to stay up late in a couple of days and see what is in that box under the tree :devil:


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

swatkins said:


> Not in heaven just yet
> 
> The wife is saying something about having to wait till Christmas.... It's really hard to hear her though and She might have said " I be getting another one on Christmas" Yes, that must have been it....
> 
> Anyway... I think I might have to stay up late in a couple of days and see what is in that box under the tree :devil:


Sounds like you are going to be like a kid in the candy store on Christmas..let us know when you get it. :T


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

RTS100x5 said:


> Agreed skip the wireless and spend the 300 on a solid HDMI cable and don't forget to put the new toy on a surge protector as well
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Monster-Cable-Ultimate-High-Speed/dp/B003TVU00C/ref=sr_1_13?ie=UTF8&qid=1386361184&sr=8-13&keywords=35ft+hdmi
> 
> ...


Personally, I wouldn't waste my money on Monster Cable... I would just get Monoprice Redmere (which I think is a better cable for way less money). http://www.monoprice.com/Product?c_id=102&cp_id=10255&cs_id=1025507&p_id=9171&seq=1&format=2


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

Visualapex included a 35' cable in the deal... I have no idea what the quality is ....


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I suspect it will do just fine. 

Congrats on the new projector. We want to see that entire room come together too. :T


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Any considerations on audio equipment yet ?


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

swatkins said:


> Visualapex included a 35' cable in the deal... I have no idea what the quality is ....


the quality is as good as any quality hdmi cable. I got one with my purchase from visual apex a while back also. it is 1.4 so it feeds ethernet also.


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

RTS100x5 said:


> Any considerations on audio equipment yet ?



After 16 years on Fire Trucks and Ambulances I am afraid my ears are not the best anymore.. I am not really sure I can hear the difference between high quality and medium quality now... 

With that said I am going to try for a good quality system and then work my way up  

My last Theater Room used a home theater computer to process the picture and send it out to a Sony HS10.. The receiver was a Denon and the speakers were a bunch of mismatched speakers I had collected over the years.. The sound was "Great" to most people but I could tell I wanted something better.. About 5 years ago we sold that house and as a condition of sale all the equipment had to stay, the new buyer was in love with that room 

I built my new home myself and between working two full time jobs and sleeping it took me 5 years to finish the main house and start on the Theater Room. 

I have a "new" Onkyo 818 that I plan on making the center of my system... I am thinking that the onboard amps might be a good starting place so I have no plans for amps at this time. 

Speakers are up in the air.. I am going to build the speakers and had decided to build a set of Curt's Stentorians for the L/C/R and then use a few old speakers for the surrounds until I scrape up more funds.. 

I was going with the Stentorians mainly for their lower parts costs. I was all ready to order the parts from Parts Express when I discovered that the Aura woofers were no longer available. :sad: I can only find 12 of the woofers and I needed 18.... Curt has informed me, via e-mail, that he is working on a new project to replace the Stentorians. He is close to releasing these ( a parts "package" will be ready soon at one of the suppliers) and I am awaiting the release of this project to determine if I want to build those.

A "matched" set of speakers is my goal so I may have to build the Statement Series, although it will take more money... Seems like Money is always getting in my way  

Until I can build the new speakers I have 4 medium sized speakers and a powered sub that will just have to do.. I am short a center speaker so I will probably have to use phantom for a few months, just hope that it's not 5 more years!

My audio expertise level is really low, like kindergarten level, so I am open to any and all suggestions


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Parts Express has many DIY speaker kits available .... I would highly recommend a call Parts Express and talk to them about your speaker ideas and they will be most helpful in provinding the info you need to get started .... This is my latest project - my own design and MOREL / DAYTON speakers from PE..... right now Im building the surrounds to go with these babies..


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

You do realize you live in Texas, Don't you? 

I am afraid you will have to start over as those speakers are not quite Texas Sized! Looks to me that you only used about 8 trees worth of lumber, Minimum is 10 


I have been looking through Part's Express DIY section and they have a lot of interesting projects...


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Im not sure how 3/4 MDF adds up but im reasonably sure it was only 6 trees + the glue + some Texas sweat..
They did wind up in a Texas sized Home Theater and not my living room sadly :sad:


----------



## chmcke01 (Nov 26, 2013)

RTS100x5 said:


> Im not sure how 3/4 MDF adds up but im reasonably sure it was only 6 trees + the glue + some Texas sweat..
> They did wind up in a Texas sized Home Theater and not my living room sadly :sad:


Wow. Insanely jealous. I am currently in a situation where I need to decide between using little wall mounted speakers (which my wife would prefer, especially since we already have them) and good quality free standing speakers.


----------



## Starmaster (Jun 3, 2012)

Looking really good RTS100x5 and enjoy it forsure. :T


----------



## phillihp23 (Mar 14, 2012)

Well done friend :clap:


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

Well I hung the screen, unboxed the projector, plugged in an old Bluray player and sat on the floor while I fired that bad boy up!

I am still in 7th heaven :sn:

More later after I play around with the setting....


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

swatkins said:


> Well I hung the screen, unboxed the projector, plugged in an old Bluray player and sat on the floor while I fired that bad boy up!
> 
> I am still in 7th heaven :sn:
> 
> More later after I play around with the setting....


Great day! I remember the first time I did that in my theater room - I had finished the carpet and fired up the projector and called my wife and kids down. It was the first time they showed any excitement about the theater room - we watched The Avengers with no sound at all for almost 30 minutes.


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

Tonight was EVEN BETTER! I hooked up the sound


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

swatkins said:


> Tonight was EVEN BETTER! I hooked up the sound


So you still have the Denon and some mismatched speakers ? :huh:


----------



## swatkins (Nov 26, 2013)

The Denon had to stay with the old theater when we sold the house... I unboxed the new Onkyo 818 last night...

Running a bunch of mismatched speakers right now... 4 Bose (GASP) and a pioneer center and sub...

I was going to make a trio of Curt's Stentorians until the drivers and a lot of the other parts became unobtainable. I have been corresponding with Curt about replacement parts and he told me that a new replacement design is almost ready to be released so I am waiting on that project to see if I want to build them...


----------

